# Lag



## Emmnemms (Aug 26, 2008)

Does it seem to anyone else that this forum is getting slower and slower? Sometimes the server won't even allow me on...? is this just me?


----------



## dgsVI (Jan 5, 2009)

No, it's not just you.


----------



## BASS SAXMAN (Nov 23, 2008)

Its happened to me quite a bit.:banghead:


----------



## Blowhard2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Emmnemms said:


> Does it seem to anyone else that this forum is getting slower and slower? Sometimes the server won't even allow me on...?


It is , but not every day, or any particular day , Except Sunday , when it is almost impossible to load in UK after lunch / all evening !!

It's pretty frustrating ( Even if the Forum is free - it often takes too much time to access!)

Blowhard2


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep,

Something is going on for sure. Just about every day, there is an hour-long period or more where I cannot get onto SOTW. I don't know if their server is overwhelmed or what the problem is. 

But it gets frustrating. I just bought a mouthpiece from a guy today and then couldn't get back on SOTW. At about 6:00 pm I finally got back on and found I had a PM from the seller that was posted at 4:00 pm asking for my address because he was going to the post office. I'm sure he didn't make it today since most post offices close by 6:00 pm.

Maybe we all need to make an extra donation so SOTW can move to a bigger more reliable server.


----------



## Emmnemms (Aug 26, 2008)

Yea its getting frustrating. or when it loses connection and you lose your post that you are trying to add!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

No. It's not just you - See: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=102922


----------

